# نيبوش انترناشيونال دبلوما



## hamman (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

لدي استفسار بخصوص النيبوش دبلوما.

لقد أنهيت بفضل الله دورة النيبوش انترناشيونا سيرتيفيكيت والآن أنا بصددالإعداد لدرلسة الدبلوم.

سؤالي هو:
1. هل تنصحوني بدراسة النسيبوش دبلوم أم ان هناك مؤهل او شهادة افضل.
2. هل باستطاعتي دراسة الماجستير بعد الإنتهاء من الدبلوم كما هو مبين فيه.



شكرا لكم .


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (15 يونيو 2012)

yes get Nebosh diploma,itis more respectable than MSC specially in employment


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

وفقك الله


----------

